# I recovered 3 years ago, from 7 years DP/DR



## Benn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello, 
I m a 35 years old French man and visited often this website in the past.
In march 2016 I've recovered from constant Dp and Dr that started in may 2009.

For me the symptoms began in a time when i was lost in Life. 
I started to live with my girlfriend although i didn't love her. I get a first job after university but i didn't like it...
It was a difficult time and constantly was thinking too much.
My brain just said STOP and Dp Dr began.

I didn't know what occured to me and was very afraid, isolated but most of all depressed.

I found out by myself, after a few weeks, that these symptoms were due to extreme anxiety... so i've seen many therapists who gave me drugs that usually made it worse. Nobody understood what i was going through...It was so difficult(impossible) to explain the feeling...

My symptoms disapeared one day in march 2016 when i realised in my appartment, next to the opened window, that i could FEEL (really feel) the sound made by the wind over the leaves of the tree near my balcoon.
I could ear, smell... like i didn't for 7 seven years....
I was a miracle for me... It was not joy that i felt but simply Peace.

After that I was not the same person, not the little shy man i was belore, i had more self confidence.
But most of all i had become an adult, a mature person.

I still have some fears, doubts... but i'm working on it and manage usually to appreciate every moment.

I'm not with this woman anymore but we are still friends...

I have the same job but it's ok, i have the rest of my life to plan new changes...

SO PLEASE don't give up, i know what you feel but trust me one day it will disappear just as it came the first time ....

I give you some tips that worked for me:

- See a therapist and deal with your issues.
- Meditation
- Look at yourself in the mirror for three minutes every two or three days and tell yourself loudly « I LOVE YOU » At the beginning the feeling is strange but then you'll feel good and more and more confident.
- Do Sport, workout...
- No cafeine 
- Videos games helped me a lot, especially action aventure games...
It helped me to increase concentration.
- Music that make you feel joy sadness etc (I know it's hard to feel emotions but still... try to stimulate them)
- No junk food
- Go out with friends
- Avoid alcool 
- No porn
- Don't try to fight your symptoms for it will make them worse...
Just tell yourself it's ok it's here for now but will vanish one day..

I Know this one is hard but try to thank your Dp and Dr because it's PROTECTING YOU and also because once it goes away you'll become a better version of Yourself.

Mes chers amis, I wish you patience and hope.
It's only a matter of time.

Ben.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

happy 4 you benn. thats a long battle. i was dped for 2 and half years and im lucky i made it out some what..


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations! What type of meditation did you do? Mind detailing the technique specifically


----------



## yoloking123 (Jul 6, 2016)

maybe trying to keep feeling is the key to recovery, its ironic because my birthday is in May and i got this disorder in march 2016


----------



## Benn (Apr 3, 2018)

Hello Broken,
Well, in these days i found it difficult to focus on anything, however i realized that the best way to medidate for me was to focus on a specific sound, rather than my breath or anything else... 
So it consisted in sitting, breathing in and, while breathing out producing a noise with my own voice, a long "Ahhhh", and focusing on this sound, and repeating the same cycle for 20 minutes at least. 
I still do this kind of Ah meditation today to relax. 
See u and take care.
Ben.


----------

